# what do you make of this???



## momona (Sep 16, 2013)

... you get your money back in the badge and truss rods... _it might be rideable?_

http://appleton.craigslist.org/atq/4010352495.html


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 16, 2013)

I may be wrong, but that looks almost like a blackhawk frame to me.
I'd be all over it for $20


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's gotta be what it is.
Anyone near it?
I'm interested..


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 16, 2013)

For $20 it would have been mine already


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm waiting to hear back from the seller. Emailed & called a bit ago...


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 16, 2013)

I emailed earlier too, I'm not very far from him...


----------



## bike (Sep 16, 2013)

*why would you say that?*



Coaster Brake said:


> Yeah, that's gotta be what it is.
> Anyone near it?
> I'm interested..




doesnt the badge and sprocket tell you anything?


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 16, 2013)

bike said:


> doesnt the badge and sprocket tell you anything?




...and fork...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> ...and fork...




Isn't that badge stupid rare or something?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 16, 2013)

bike said:


> doesnt the badge and sprocket tell you anything?




Well yeah, it's obviously a Hawthorne, but it's the same frame as the Blackhawk/Westfield streamline correct?
I was not aware Wards had marketed these.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

coaster brake said:


> well yeah, it's obviously a hawthorne, but it's the same frame as the blackhawk/westfield streamline correct?
> I was not aware wards had marketed these.




su-prize!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 17, 2013)

I have the bike, and will offer it for sale in the next day or two.  I'm letting it soak to be sure it comes apart ok before I commit to shipping. The frame and fork look good, well preserved with house paint.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I have the bike, and will offer it for sale in the next day or two.  I'm letting it soak to be sure it comes apart ok before I commit to shipping. The frame and fork look good, well preserved with house paint.




PM sent...


----------



## patr1ck (Sep 20, 2013)

*I bought this bike*

I got this bike and have been trying to decipher the badge. Hawthorn is easily discernable on the top of the badge, but all that I can see of the model name is a word that ends in "azer'. Trail Blazer, perhaps?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

patr1ck said:


> I got this bike and have been trying to decipher the badge. Hawthorn is easily discernable on the top of the badge, but all that I can see of the model name is a word that ends in "azer'. Trail Blazer, perhaps?




That's possible!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

can't possibly be Ivo's bike.....


----------



## sqrly (Sep 20, 2013)

Lets see a pic.  I'm interested in Hawthorne history.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> you got it from Ivo that quick?




Not the same bike, unless we are all in a time warp, and I actually sold the bike before owning it and then rebadged it from Trail blazer, star gazer, mr lazer, elecric tazer, super fazer.

 Here is the badge from the Craigslist bike.

What was the typical line up with Hawthorne as far as trim levels/models and names?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Not the same bike, unless we are all in a time warp, and I actually sold the bike before owning it and then rebadged it from Trail blazer, star gazer, mr lazer, elecric tazer, super fazer.
> 
> Here is the badge from the Craigslist bike.
> 
> What was the typical line up with Hawthorne as far as trim levels/models and names?




Deluxe and Flyer as far as I know.... frames were different too, at least during the moto days.


----------

